# Are there any webcomics that you just HAD to read it all in a day?



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

One that, the second you started, you couldn't put it down?
That happened with me and TwoKinds.  I started it when I got sick one day, and sat there for a couple hours catching up on all of it.  It isn't my favorite comic, but it was easily the most addictive.

How about you?


----------



## Barak (Sep 19, 2009)

Furthia High and Twokind !


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

Barak said:


> Furthia High and Twokind !


Furthia High was another one of mine, but I took a break.
It's one of my favorites, but it wasn't one I had to keep reading; I did, however, bother putting it on my iPod XD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 19, 2009)

A few, but their archives were so big, it took several days to read (Ozy and Millie as well as Kevin and Kell). K&K's archive is over 2,000 strips (been published since 1995).


----------



## Zhael (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to add *Concession*.  I liked it for the humor, but once the plot started to develop, I couldn't stop.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 19, 2009)

i just finished reading furthia high haha and Concession is awesome too


----------



## Atrak (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, it's not a furry comic, but Looking For Group is one of my favorite. The humor and plot is extremely addicting. lfgcomic.com, for those of you who are interested  .


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 19, 2009)

Badly Drawn Kitties, Neko the Kitty, and BlueCrashKit. i read them all (well skipping over boring plots in BCK) in a day


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 19, 2009)

http://pbfcomics.com/


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

TwoKinds, Concession, and Neko The Kitty


----------



## Attaman (Sep 19, 2009)

Not Furry comics, but this:  





Kaamos said:


> http://pbfcomics.com/


And this.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 19, 2009)

Furthia High and Concession.

i just started, and couldnt stop till i read them through!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 20, 2009)

Alpha Luna (<--- Best i read so far in sense of art and story),Lunatic Chaos (also good but is canceled and being Re-Made,worth a look),Looking For Group,Twokinds i read a while ago...
Sequential Art is great and funny,comes with alot of bonus comics like Spider and Scorpion and Shithouse,Both very funny random comics,and...VGCats back in like 2007 lol.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 22, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> Well, it's not a furry comic, but Looking For Group is one of my favorite.



It may not be furry, but LFG does have anthro elements, and is a very good, and often quite funny read.

I read Jack from start to finish, back before Tet's server crashed.  Totally captivated by it.  Suicide for Hire was another end-to-end read for me.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> It may not be furry, but LFG does have anthro elements, and is a very good, and often quite funny read.


 
I LOVED Looking for group for the Undead warlock. Had a good laugh.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 22, 2009)

Lackadaisy was mine.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 22, 2009)

Azerane said:


> Lackadaisy was mine.


 
I've actually have read that and thought it wasn't bad, but that was back in 08.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 23, 2009)

Badly Drawn Kitties, Neko the Kitty, Suicide for Hire, Dr. McNinja, Head Trip, and The Zombie Hunters.

I think those are the only ones I read in any case, so pretty much every one.


----------



## Aden (Sep 23, 2009)

Digger.

But I coudn't. There are like 750 pages. :c


----------



## Azerane (Sep 23, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I've actually have read that and thought it wasn't bad, but that was back in 08.


 
I read them all.. and then I bought the comic, it's so nice... I can't wait for the second installment to be completed either


----------



## Stahi (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.hyperdeathbabies.com/


----------



## Dass (Sep 24, 2009)

Zhael said:


> One that, the second you started, you couldn't put it down?
> That happened with me and TwoKinds.  I started it when I got sick one day, and sat there for a couple hours catching up on all of it.  It isn't my favorite comic, but it was easily the most addictive.
> 
> How about you?



A few tries, worldofzach (cancelled due to author persueing a PhD), both Flintlocke comics (properly ended), LFG, tehgladiators, if you haven't guessed yet I play world of Warcraft.

oh, and I read every furthia high to date yesterday. That's the only time I've actually succeeded in the endeavor.


----------



## Riptor (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm REALLY starting to love Lackadaisy. Fantastic artwork, a plot with an intereresting setting (1920's Saint Louis) and a plot that isn't a whiny dullfest of a soap opera!

http://www.lackadaisycats.com/index.php

Haven't really read that far into it, but I'll probably finish it soon, if it stays as good as it seems so far.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 30, 2009)

I read Lackadaisy and it was amazing, but I stopped following it 'cause of his infrequently it updates.

Blank It! is one you have to read from the beginning but it's worth it. Amazing comic strip - read! Read!


----------



## YakBoy (Oct 1, 2009)

Not entirely anthro, but has some anthro elements - Gunnerkrigg Court.  One of my absolute favorites.

http://www.gunnerkrigg.com/index2.php


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 1, 2009)

YakBoy said:


> Not entirely anthro, but has some anthro elements - Gunnerkrigg Court.  One of my absolute favorites.
> 
> http://www.gunnerkrigg.com/index2.php


 [put seal of approval here]


----------



## xiath (Oct 2, 2009)

That happened with me on Jack and Looking for Group.  Jake took forever since I am a slow reader and its on the long side now.


----------



## SpiritRadio (Oct 2, 2009)

In my eyes, Jay Naylor's "Better Days" is an unparalleled masterpiece, creating a connection between the characters and the person reading it, infuzing the emotions of the author and the reader,  creating a sense of affection at such a magnitude that few have actually felt. A breathtaking combination of masterful artwork and soul-deep philosophy, a perfect blend of intense drama and a surprizing amount of realizm. The plot happens to be so stunningly realistic and beautiful that you feel a sense of longing to imerse yourself in this alternate world.

www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays


----------



## Attaman (Oct 2, 2009)

Better days a realistic world with soul-deep philosophy and masterful artwork, as well as being an "unparalleled masterpiece"?  Posted by someone who has a false-link to a FA page, joined up within 2 hours of posting this post, has only posted here?

Why do I feel this thread has just been trolled, or Naylor is trying to greatly increase his reputation?  I'm not going to say anything negative about the comic ATM (seeing as I don't read it), but... can you, SpiritRadio (and not anyone else) provide examples or evidence as to how it's all these things?  Such as how it can beat the stories of Rice Boy and Erfworld?  The artwork to things such as Dr. McNinja and Da Real Wurld?  What is so philosophical in his work?


----------



## Aden (Oct 2, 2009)

SpiritRadio said:


> In my eyes, Jay Naylor's "Better Days" is an unparalleled masterpiece, creating a connection between the characters and the person reading it, infuzing the emotions of the author and the reader,  creating a sense of affection at such a magnitude that few have actually felt. A breathtaking combination of masterful artwork and soul-deep philosophy, a perfect blend of intense drama and a surprizing amount of realizm. The plot happens to be so stunningly realistic and beautiful that you feel a sense of longing to imerse yourself in this alternate world.
> 
> www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays



bahahahahaa



Attaman said:


> What is so philosophical in his work?



Well you see the black people are hyenas and the Jews are mice. So there you go. OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## SpiritRadio (Oct 2, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Why do I feel this thread has just been trolled, or Naylor is trying to greatly increase his reputation?  I'm not going to say anything negative about the comic ATM (seeing as I don't read it), but... can you, SpiritRadio (and not anyone else) provide examples or evidence as to how it's all these things?  Such as how it can beat the stories of Rice Boy and Erfworld?  The artwork to things such as Dr. McNinja and Da Real Wurld?  What is so philosophical in his work?



He writes on several occasions about the life-changing apiphanies that fisk has, and im not the only one who thinks so too.There are several threads posted about how amazing that comic is. And no, im not aphiliated with Jay Naylor in any way, im just a fan. I probably shouldn't have used "unparalleled" in the last post... 8P I enjoy the debate though!


----------



## Suzienymph (Oct 3, 2009)

I read Cats 'n' Cameras all at once when I found it, but it's still short enough that it isn't that big of a feat.  Questionable Content is awesome in my opinion, you just have to stick with the lackluster art in the beginning.  It gets so much better, but it's long enough to consume your day to day life until you're caught up.  PBF is absolutely required for anyone with a pulse.  Oglaf is *so utterly, totally NOT WORK SAFE* and full of penises, and yet I laughed my ass off through the entire thing.


----------



## Leon (Oct 4, 2009)

Betterdays wasnt to bad but in the middle it got weird where the brother and sister were sleeping together just kinda turned me away from it.

I just got done reading the white board. I liked it, it has alot of humor and updates about 3 times a week.


----------



## YakBoy (Oct 4, 2009)

Suzienymph said:


> *snip*  Questionable Content is awesome in my opinion, you just have to stick with the lackluster art in the beginning.  It gets so much better, but it's long enough to consume your day to day life until you're caught up.  *snip*


  Totally agree.  Questionable Content is great.  Also I recommend Subculture.


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Oct 4, 2009)

The Abominable Charles Christopher, (see: avatar) and Problem Sleuth.


----------



## Aden (Oct 5, 2009)

Otis-Reamclaw said:


> The Abominable Charles Christopher,



Excellent comic. Been reading for a while in bursts.


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry for the bump but I personally loved the foxfire chronicles! The art isn't great but I like the story


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

I have never found a good furry webcomic so no.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 31, 2010)

Sabrina on-line. 

A fellow Mod hooked me up with this quirky, nerdy, romantic slice of life comic and I was instantly hooked.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have never found a good furry webcomic so no.



This.
Nothing ever matched me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> This.
> Nothing ever matched me.


Seriously. They are all either sex filled slice of life comics, furry sex pun comics, or cliche fantasy comics. Every single one. =[


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously. They are all either sex filled slice of life comics, furry sex pun comics, or cliche fantasy comics. Every single one. =[


They are all shitty in ways my mind can't survive. That is how I translate them.
No good stories, no good art, no good pun.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> They are all shitty in ways my mind can't survive. That is how I translate them.
> No good stories, no good art, no good pun.


I don't even mind the art not being amazing (unless it's painfully bad MSpaint shit), but there are no comics with good plots. It's either gay/bi sex filled slice of life or painfully cliche fantasy stories.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't even mind the art not being amazing (unless it's painfully bad MSpaint shit), but there are no comics with good plots. It's either gay/bi sex filled slice of life or painfully cliche fantasy stories.



I meant the MSpaint shit.
But really, the plots suck badly.


----------



## Aden (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously. They are all either sex filled slice of life comics, furry sex pun comics, or cliche fantasy comics. Every single one. =[





CynicalCirno said:


> They are all shitty in ways my mind can't survive. That is how I translate them.
> No good stories, no good art, no good pun.





Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't even mind the art not being amazing (unless it's painfully bad MSpaint shit), but there are no comics with good plots. It's either gay/bi sex filled slice of life or painfully cliche fantasy stories.



http://www.diggercomic.com/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 31, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://www.diggercomic.com/



No.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 31, 2010)

I read a lot of web comics from beginning to end, but mostly just to laugh at how pathetic they are. The only web comic I genuinely liked was Sabrina Online because I found it to be kind of funny and I felt that I could identify with the main character, but around the year 2000 it took a skydive towards shittiness. All Eric W. Schwarz has done with it for the last 10 years is repeat the same old "HURR ZIG ZAG IS GAY FOR SABRINA" joke to the point where you want to shoot yourself when reading it.

And that's a damn shame, because I generally consider myself to be a fan of Eric's work and it still has some great moments every now and then, especially during some of the April 1st strips where he takes the piss out of other web comics.

In the end, furry web comics are not worth it. Pick up some "furry" comics that's actually been published instead. I'd recommend Albedo Anthropomorphics, but it's nearly impossible to find issues of that now, so chances are you'll have to settle with Furrlough or something, which is okay, but nothing spectacular, IMO.


----------



## Aden (Mar 31, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> No.



Implying you don't like Ursula Vernon

D:/


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://www.diggercomic.com/


I've had this recommended a few times but I've never actually looked at it. Can anyone give me a quick summary of it?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 31, 2010)

A friend once linked me to Better Days and I remember spending the whole night reading most of that. XD


----------



## TiberiusRay (Apr 2, 2010)

Jack, Dominic deegan, ms paint adventures


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Implying you don't like Ursula Vernon
> 
> D:/



What is Ursula Vernon?
Also I had read a few pages and this seems like SHIT masturbate to my style. Sorry Aden! Your option wasn't well enough! Try better previous time!


----------



## Myoti (Apr 2, 2010)

Perry Bible Fellowship, Boxer Hockey, Oglaf, xkcd, Awkward Zombie, and some of the stuff the guy from Eegra does.

I've read a few furry comics, but yeah, none of them really caught my attention as that all that great (especially Jack and Concessions...).

I did like Sequential Art and the other stuff that guys does, but I wouldn't say it really counts as 'furry.'


And boo the naysayers, Penny Arcade is still great (and boo Tim B^Uckley; just in general).


----------



## Taralack (Apr 3, 2010)

Hurr isn't furry but I read Questionable Content in one sitting.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 3, 2010)

Good Cheese I really liked. The person that does has currently put the project on hold, though, because she's busy with her other comic, Roza: The Cursed Mage.

I also thought that webcomic A Doemain of Our Own was really cute, and the art improved a lot over the course of the comic. The whole thing is done now, and available to read from start to end.

Another one was Persona Animas. It hasn't gotten very far, and I have no idea if it's on hiatus or slow scheduling or what, but the art is good and the story seems interesting so far. The person that does it also has an account on FA.

OH! And Our Home Planet. I love that comic. c:


----------



## Kyto (Apr 7, 2010)

I read all of Better Days and the 89 currently made pages of it's sequel, Original Life in two days. :3


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh most definitely. I love Concession, but there are others I could read all day. Heat and Closetcoon although Closetcoon stopped......


----------



## furatail (Apr 8, 2010)

The Adominable Charles Christopher
It's almost furry but not really. Awesome art with random smart humor.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2010)

Faux pas.

It's a quite cute comic: the artwork is pleasant, the characters are funny and aspects of wild and domestic animals are discussed with rather nice humour. It's not the best one but I like it.


----------



## Aden (Apr 8, 2010)

furatail said:


> The Adominable Charles Christopher
> It's almost furry but not really. Awesome art with random smart humor.



It's hard to NOT read that one in a day.

Mostly because the author needs to update more :c


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 8, 2010)

Ozy and Millie, 21st century fox, Faux Paus


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 9, 2010)

www.vgcats.com
Probably not considered furry, but then again it could be.
No real story or sequence. But it is hilarious. Especially for us gamers.
Read it straight through one day at school. (At the time there were barely over 200)
Sad that Scott is so busy these days... (VERY inconsistent uploads... =/)
(Also see the Super Effective! comic that he also hosts there. Superb Pokemon lulz FTW!)


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 14, 2010)

Concession and Furthia High I read the first nights I found them. Freefall took a bit longer, having been running for eleven years. Also, I read Faulty Logic all the way through the first night. It was one of those "Wait what?" moments when I realized it'd been discontinued a long time ago.


----------



## FFFinalFurryFF (Apr 14, 2010)

Zhael said:


> Oh, I forgot to add *Concession*.  I liked it for the humor, but once the plot started to develop, I couldn't stop.



COMPLETLEY agreed there!! concession as well as fur-piled!! even though there are SO many of both of them you can't really read it all in one day


----------



## Darc (Apr 14, 2010)

There have been a few. The only furry one was Ebin & May. Medieval politics with rabbits. Neat!

Two others were Unshelved, a comic about librarians,  and Oglaf, which I won't link to because it's NSFW. 

There was The Paul Reveres too, the American Revolution fought as a Battle of the Bands, but I started reading that when it was three pages in so... I doubt that counts.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a few:

Twokinds 
Furthia High (Old and new, I started reading when the second new comic was released)
Concession
Suicide For Hire
Rasvaar
Cheap Thrills
House Of LSD
Slightly Damned
Wrongside
Housepets
and Better Days!

I think I've probably read more in one day, but this is from memory.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've had this recommended a few times but I've never actually looked at it. Can anyone give me a quick summary of it?


Nobody every answered me -_-


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 15, 2010)

Twokinds
Sandra And Woo
FW-Adventures
Lackadaisy Cats
VG Cats
Gunnerkrigg Court
2Gamerz

Though I didn't stop Reading them, I'm pretty Sure I never finished any of them in one day 'cept for sandra and woo


----------



## Ames (Apr 16, 2010)

Jack, VGcats, and Lackadaisy.


----------



## Issashu (Apr 19, 2010)

Two kinds seems the most popular. +1 here

Also better days and original life.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Furthia High, and now I'm pissed because it hasn't updated yet.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

i had to read fur piled with no stopping. i read it till the sunrise. i suggest it to everyone. i love it.


----------



## FurryNate (Apr 27, 2010)

Concession. had to read it all through, and then reread it. such an EXCELLENT Comic. i will be sure to start on some of these other ones you've all posted. anyone reco. what i should start next?


----------



## Enwon (May 1, 2010)

I read Twokinds in one day.  In fact, reading that comic was what started the process that would eventually lead to me becoming a furry.


----------



## Kiva (May 2, 2010)

uuurgh WHY is twokinds SO addicting? I need more than one page a week.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (May 4, 2010)

I read Concession, Badly Drawn Kitties, Furthia High, Twokinds and Better Days all in one sitting.

That's basically all the webcomic's I still follow, except for Housepets!

And, I've read about 15 panels of lackadaisy cats, so those are the 2 comics I did not read all in one go. Concession made me realize I was a furry though. So it was my first furry webcomic.


----------



## darkumbreon135 (May 4, 2010)

I simply adore dragonfirebender's pokemon comic (http://dragonfirebender.deviantart.com/journal/17147936/) It's still not finished, but I read from page 1 to 80 in one day.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

www.mspaintadventures.com
http://nedroid.com/
http://www.abominable.cc/


----------



## xiath (May 15, 2010)

All of the comics I have read I read in one day.  I don't like leaving a story mid way.  The comics I have read from start to finish in a few hours to their current position as of when I first read them are:

Better days (I regret that one...)
Twokinds
Jack
LFG (my current favorite)
Furpiled
Slightly Damned
Concessions (bleh>.<)
Strays
Suicide for Hire 

And maybe one or two more that I cannot remember.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 15, 2010)

Any Jay Naylor work or Chalo's Las Lindas


----------



## ifhgsfj (May 21, 2010)

Not sure if this would be considered a bump or not... oh well.

Sabrina Online. Not sure why, but I just found it really good, and easy to get into, and I read all of it in about 1.5 hours.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (May 24, 2010)

http://www.bearnutscomic.com/


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 24, 2010)

Tiny Kitten Teeth, Better Days (which I regret, even though it wasn't -that bad- early on) and, while it isn't furry, Dr. McNinja.


----------



## Smelge (May 25, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> Any Jay Naylor work or Chalo's Las Lindas



And credibility flies out the window.

Naylor has got to a point where he is incredibly lazy. Backgrounds are rare, characters have been simplified. Even the new comic he's doing seems to be veering back into political agendas. So much for a new start. Pretty much the only thing he cares about is flogging his porn tat.

As for Las Lindas. It could be interesting, it could go somewhere. But the writer and artist seem to be intent on breasts to the point where breasts get in the way of everything. Let's not quite show whats going on in this panel, let's ficus it more on her tits and have the actual storyline in the background. "The new tits storyline is tits and should tits tits well with the titstitstitstits".


----------



## coba (May 28, 2010)

dog's days of summer! i loved it all so much.
lapping the competition, november's bribe (i think thats what its called)


----------



## snowsuit (May 31, 2010)

Riptor said:


> I'm REALLY starting to love Lackadaisy. Fantastic artwork, a plot with an intereresting setting (1920's Saint Louis) and a plot that isn't a whiny dullfest of a soap opera!
> 
> http://www.lackadaisycats.com/index.php
> 
> Haven't really read that far into it, but I'll probably finish it soon, if it stays as good as it seems so far.



ooo i just checked this out-ive never ran across a webcomic like this one! the setting is awesome and the artwork...oh! i love it! im gonna have to give this one  a read-thru when im a little more awake ;D


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2010)

Lackadaisy Cats.


----------



## Roundedhalo (Jun 1, 2010)

I just started reading twokind, very good so far.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Concession (I'm a faggot, I know), Badly Drawn Kitties, Furthia High, and Better Days.

Concession is alright, Badly Drawn Kitties is fucking hilarious, Furthia High is meh, and Better Days I read to give it a chance, and that chance was wasted.  I even gave Original Life a shot, but /oh my god/ it's fucking awful.

And then I found Cheap Thrills

^ By far my favorite comic.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Concession (I'm a faggot, I know), Badly Drawn Kitties, Furthia High, and Better Days.
> 
> Concession is alright, Badly Drawn Kitties is fucking hilarious, Furthia High is meh, and Better Days I read to give it a chance, and that chance was wasted. I even gave Original Life a shot, but /oh my god/ it's fucking awful.
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## Riley (Jun 1, 2010)

Daisy Owl is the most recent one for me.

Others have been Fanboys, Three Panel Soul, The Zombie Hunters, Dead Winter, and the obligatory mention of Housepets.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> <3



Glad you approve.  Â¦3


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

I have to say, my favorites are Wrongside: Beginning, Twokinds, Jack, and DMFA.

I'll have to check out Badly drawn kitties.

EDIT: Badly drawn kitties left some to be desired.


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jun 1, 2010)

Only a hand ful, Twokinds, Las Lindas, DMFA, ect. Atleast it gave me something to do. : 3


----------



## Aden (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> And then I found Cheap Thrills
> 
> ^ By far my favorite comic.



Hey, for a furry slice-of-life comic, this isn't bad at all


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

I've read JACK, but it doesn't phase me much. And it can be plain confusing most of the time.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 1, 2010)

http://lfgcomic.com/

How can you not like Richard?


----------



## Syradact (Jun 2, 2010)

Skin Deep is one of my new favorite comics. Top tier.

Others I had to read in a day have already been mentioned: Slightly Damned, Digger, Bear Nuts, Housepets, Fur-Piled.

Furthia High is sorta good too, amiable characters.

I guess Goblins wasn't mentioned, but that's not really furry--close though. It's really good. 

Not furry:
Order of the Stick is really good if you enjoy role playing games. Hanna is Not a Boy's Name has style and I did read it in a day, but I'm waiting for the storyline to really pick up.


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

Ever Tried Sabrina Online? 
The Comic is Seriously Under rated


----------



## foxehboi1394 (Jun 5, 2010)

Fur-Piled, ASB (Associated Student Bodies), and Carpe Diem.... I enjoy gay slice-of-life comics =P

...and I.S.O


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

The ones I read regularly are Concession, Bear Nuts, Housepets, and Badly Drawn Kitties
There are a few others I read through occasionally, but I dont feel like listing them all


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 5, 2010)

Definitely ClosetCoon. Are there any other comics that are similar to ClosetCoon out there? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 6, 2010)

Phrozen_Sky said:


> Definitely ClosetCoon. Are there any other comics that are similar to ClosetCoon out there? I can't seem to find any.


I had to reread ClosetCoon because you mentioned it. If only the author updated more often...


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 6, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I had to reread ClosetCoon because you mentioned it. If only the author updated more often...



Yeah, I was so depressed when I noticed the amount of time between each strip. But it's awesome and you can't rush art...


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Jun 6, 2010)

not completly anthro.. (though it does contain talking gerbils) Narbonic
http://www.webcomicsnation.com/shaenongarrity/narbonic/series.php?view=archive&chapter=9763


----------



## R. Wolf (Jun 8, 2010)

Furthia High,

When I first got on the website (a few weeks ago) I read the entire 100'  something pages in 2 sittings (I would like to say 1 but unfortunately I  require sleep).

I still read the new ones every week.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't have time to read it all in a day, but I read all of TwoKinds in a couple of days, I really like that one
Now I'm working on Keychain of Creation


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

http://houseoflsd.comicgenesis.com/  -  WARNING {NUDITY/KINKY STUFFS} A comic by J3T. Pretty funny story of the inner and outer workings of a porn studio. *R18+*

http://twokindscomic.com/  - A comic by Tom Fischbach. I am pretty sure just about everyone knows about 2kinds by now but w/e. *PG13+*

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?  -  A comic by Scott Ramsoomair. Really funny set of comic strips about various games, if you play games you will find this hilarious. *PG13+*

http://furryexperience.smackjeeves.com/comics/  -   Just another comic to read to pass the time away. Nice story, big bonus is it IS NOT centered about some type of porn(so far atleast). *PG13+*

http://lunarrising.poecatcomix.com/  -  A new comic emerges from http://poecatcomix.com/. Seriously if you ever need some entertainment then check it out. *PG13+*

http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/  -  Probably the most EPIC comic I have ever read, 5 stars here. *PG13+ (suggestive themes)*

http://starfire.poecatcomix.com/2005/09/20/09202005/  -  An awesome comic, something that is actually pleasant to read. *PG13+*

http://nightshift.poecatcomix.com/2005/10/16/10162005/  -  Yet another awesome comic from http://poecatcomix.com/. *PG13+*

http://petitesymphony.com/comic/rascals/rascals-cover  -  An anime style comic, seems to be a pretty nice story of "boy loves girl and girl loves boy but neither will admit it". *16+*

http://www.collectedcurios.com/sequentialart.php?s=1  -  Sequentialart is one the first comics I read, it's pretty funny and the artwork is really good. *PG13+*

http://laslindas.katbox.net/index.php?strip_id=1  -  Laslindas is a collaboration between Chalo and Soulkat. Awesome art as well as an 'interesting' storyline to say the least, check it out.*16+*

http://catenamanor.com/2003/06/06/20030617/  -  Ok this one you HAVE to see for yourself, it is full of EPIC! Yea, really funny and just a nice read. *PG13+*

http://www.ariannia.com/2003/10/10062003/  -  A comic collaboration between Blue Lion and Luke Turner. Really good, I mean DUDE, it is AWESOME! If you don't like the storyline then..well... oh well, your loss. *PG13+*

DISCLAIMER : None of the above comics are written/created/drawn by me and are properties of their respective creators. Don't eat me!


----------



## nybx4life (Jul 7, 2010)

A comic or two, when I'm really bored and it's really funny.

Those comics are Megatokyo and Peter is the Wolf.

Both quite hilarious.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jul 7, 2010)

Housepets and Sequential Art are the only two I can remember honestly sitting through entirely.


----------



## Lyvain (Jul 8, 2010)

"STRAYS" and "OFF-WHITE". :3 Couldn't stop reading either until completely done. I still check for updates.


----------



## WeArePossessed (Jul 8, 2010)

Fur-Piled...

400 pages of pure awesome...


----------



## Variasam2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Better Days is the only webcomic I've been truly interested in. Jay Naylor's so underrated.


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2010)

Variasam2 said:


> Better Days is the only webcomic I've been truly interested in. *Jay Naylor's so underrated*.


 
Hahaha


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 10, 2010)

Variasam2 said:


> Better Days is the only webcomic I've been truly interested in. Jay Naylor's so underrated.


 
I fucking lol'd, hard.


----------



## Variasam2 (Jul 10, 2010)

It's good! XD


----------



## Koronikov (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm a whore for webcomics if i start a series i finish, therefore im avoiding clicking links because I don't need to spend the next few days reading random webcomics XD ...study is more important. but on that note 3 that i webcomics that have held interest and have been entertaining are TwoKinds, Housepets, and LFG, out of those my favorite is LFG (WOW FTW)


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2010)

Variasam2 said:


> It's good! XD


 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/77161-Jay-Naylor


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 10, 2010)

Deosil Fox said:


> http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/ - Probably the most EPIC comic I have ever read, 5 stars here. *PG13+ (suggestive themes)*


 

That is one of the most fucked up comics I've ever seen, and I only read the first two pages


----------



## Strikee (Jul 14, 2010)

Just started reading them today and I've already finished TwoKinds and Furthia high ;]


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

Ak-Nolij said:


> I fucking lol'd, hard.


Same here.



Variasam2 said:


> It's good! XD


Expand your interests, please.


----------



## Trance (Aug 13, 2010)

WeArePossessed said:


> Fur-Piled...
> 
> 400 pages of pure awesome...


 
This.  
It's updated regularly too, which is nice.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 13, 2010)

I think Concession and Lackadaisy are the only furry comics I read in a single day.  Where other comics are concerned, though, I think I've gone through the archives of The Last Days of Foxhound, The Cobra Days, Batman and Sons, Minus, Sodium Eyes, Concerned: The Half-Life and Death of Gordon Frohman, Hanna Is Not a Boy's Name, and Pear-Pear in single sittings.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 13, 2010)

Axe Cop.

A story written by a child but drawn by an amazing artist can only ever be made of win.


----------



## Trance (Aug 13, 2010)

The ones I read in a day?


- Furpiled, ClosetCoon, Concession, and... 
...Better Days.  That's one fucked up webcomic.

I started reading Blotch's comic, but then forgot about it.  Hmm, I'll have to go and look at it.  She really is an amazing artist.


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 15, 2010)

LFG, Tehgladiators, and concessions

the first 2 because they were well drawn, well written and genuinely funny

concessions because it was so terrible I had to see if the artist ever got better.


----------



## Machine (Aug 15, 2010)

Lammergeier said:


> concessions because it was so terrible I had to see if the artist ever got better.


I knew I couldn't have been the only one who did that.

My poor abused eyes.


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 15, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I knew I couldn't have been the only one who did that.
> 
> My poor abused eyes.


 
I know right? Theres like no rhyme or reason to it haha XD


----------



## SabellaFox (Aug 16, 2010)

Current webcomics (all SFW) that I enjoyed reading the archives in a day or two include:

Nip & Tuck - Goblin Hollow - Tales of the Questor by Ralph Hayes Jr.
Bats in the Belfry by Eric and Heather Alexander
Doc Rat by Jenner

Archived webcomics (SFW) that I read in the same vein are:

Lang Lang by J3T
Inverloch by Sarah Ellerton

The artwork is generally OK and the stories are a fun read. The top story is Inverloch, along with Sarah's current comic, The Phoenix Requiem.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 22, 2010)

Lammergeier said:


> concessions because it was so terrible I had to see if the artist ever got better.



When I went back to see after a while, it seems as though the artist found a much better way of making his characters look like indistinguishable crap.


----------



## Secondduck (Aug 29, 2010)

Sequential Art and LFG are the two I found through links from friends, ending with a late morning the day after due to that I had to stay up until I was done. 

Totally worth it.


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Aug 30, 2010)

The Jay Naylor comics are always a good read, especially the newer one he's started http://www.jaynaylor.com/originallife/

But I've always been a fan of Questionable Content. It's not a furry comic, but it's so fun to read! http://questionablecontent.net/


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 5, 2010)

definitely two kinds.  its got good artwork (in my opinion), engaging storyline, and the yiffy stuff is NOT the main part of it.  which is nice.

also, vgcats! that's one of the best comics, furry or otherwise, that i've ever read.  lmao


----------



## BlueFlag97 (Sep 6, 2010)

Funny Farm, because those jokes are spot-on and I think I'm like Mewn; no matter how old I am I will always think and act like a kid.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Sep 6, 2010)

I just finished reading Ian Jay's _Epiphany_, which is pretty inventive story wise. I enjoy the characters, the acting Ian puts into them is done well. Hell, even the art has character, nothing really generic from what I see. Even with his art style it's not too hard to tell who's who and what's happening. The pacing is good, the art is good, the story is clear and best of all, it's not a typical furry comic.

http://ianjay.net/


----------



## Myoti (Sep 8, 2010)

http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/
http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/
http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/
http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/

Oh, yes, and:

http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 8, 2010)

Deosil Fox said:


> http://www.collectedcurios.com/sequentialart.php?s=1  -  Sequentialart is one the first comics I read, it's pretty funny and the artwork is really good. *PG13+*








Indeed! 



> http://catenamanor.com/2003/06/06/20030617/  -  Ok this one you HAVE to see for yourself, it is full of EPIC! Yea, really funny and just a nice read. *PG13+*



She had me at "Hello..."


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 30, 2010)

cheap thrills


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, Inverloch.
I thought it was great.
The ending made me really sad though.
http://inverloch.seraph-inn.com/


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, Furpiled (twice in one day), Closet Coon (which I didn't end up liking due to the art), Dog Days Of Summer, Lackadaisy (which isn't finished of course, but I read what is there all in the same day), and Cruelty (which is a prno comic, but is way to emotional to be good prn and that's why I like it). I'm still on the lookout for more comics that are of the same quality as Furpiled, Lackadaisy, and Dog Days in terms of story and art.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 4, 2011)

A one year necro.
*slowclap*


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 6, 2011)

Urg, obtuse tail, making me think this was still new. My fault for not looking at the other dates though. lol Srry.


----------



## Read-The-Wind (Aug 22, 2011)

Yu + Me Dream.

I read the entire completed story in a day. I loved it so much and felt so inspired after wards. *Happy cry* Yeah!

... And the Oglaf comics. You guys gotta read it (if you're over 18 ) Now. Go. A woman writes and draws them. I love her to bits!


----------



## Denki Wolf (Aug 30, 2011)

Myoti said:


> http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/
> http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/
> http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/
> http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/
> ...



Yeah, I love that comic.
Another i had to catch up with in a Day was Furthia High and HousePets.
Oh and Furry Experience.

Non Furry...I would say Some Nuzlocke with Thomas (ok technically it is furry) Megaman zx Pokemon, and Petty Nuzlocke.
I LOVED Petty Nuzlocke.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Aug 31, 2011)

I actually started reading Las Lindas late at night, then finally finished in the morning. I also read all the bonus comics. It may not have Watchmen quality characters and storyline, but it's damn good fun.


----------



## 2112 (Sep 14, 2011)

Urbanwolf said:


> cheap thrills


Yep yep yep.  Only webcomic I've ever been compelled to read more than five pages of.  Each character in the comic has relatable elements; its triumph is in how closely it resembles reality.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 15, 2011)

Got through "Faux Pas" in one day. When I first came across it, there were only 340 comics, so that was doable. Randy and Cindy are just such an engaging pair, and despite the comedy focus, it's clear that most of the plot is driven by their growing relationship. Their... PAINFULLY SLOW growing relationship (think the X-Files kiss. It took the two foxes way too long to have their first kiss, and now it's taking even longer to make the next step). I admit "Ozy and Millie" had me losing sleep over anticipation for some of its storylines, but "Faux Pas" is notorious for dragging things out (that's the whole point since the comic's theme is miscommunication and Murphy's Law), taking half a year or more to resolve a single storyline. It's up to 1,345 comics by now. Yet everything's coherent and follows a pretty long arc if you read a bunch of it in one go. I read it religiously as it's the cutest furry webcomic I know.

"Sabrina Online". Everyone knows this one. Read it in one sitting because darn it I love the pair of Sabrina and Richard. But ever since they've had a few good times together, I'm really failing to find any other reason to follow this comic.

"Cheap Thrills". ...ugh. I read it all in one day (Chapter 3 had just started at the time) because Jeordie's cute and I wanted to see what would happen to him. He was a delightful sort of messed-up who had some fight in him to improve his life. Then a... certain shocking comic occurred... pretty much ensuring Jeordie's going to be depressed for a long time. The comic's always had a brutally unforgiving tone to it (realistic, but brutal all the same), but I'm finding it really hard to read because I honestly can't see a light at the end of the tunnel.
EDIT: *skids back into thread* I take it all back, I take it all back! Jeordie's happy quite a bit in Chapter 4 and his smile is lovely. Thank goodness it's getting more light-hearted again.

"Lackadaisy". It's a classic in the making, and it's also unbelievably short - leading me to finish it all in one day. Now that we've been left on an extreme cliffhanger (one that impacted me more than the shocking event in "Cheap Thrills"), it has me interested in what will happen next, especially since Rocky's pretty much the only reason I'm reading it.

"Sandra and Woo". Read it all in one sitting as it was shorter than I expected. Only reason I pay attention to this comic is for Woo the raccoon, but unfortunately he's in less than half of the comics. Now that Woo had a certain milestone, I'm inclined to say goodbye to it as I don't expect it will reach that high ever again. What can I say, I only care about the animals.


----------



## Kazookie (Sep 16, 2011)

Love Twokinds. Took about two late-nights, and now I'm angry at myself for reading it all that fast, because now I'll have to wait a week for the next panel.
Took it easier with lackadaisycats, though, even if it's better drawn, and got more humour.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 23, 2011)

Irreverent said:


> Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> She had me at "Hello..."



I have read it all.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 23, 2011)

Furthia High, since I was bored as fuck.
And I wanted to read Lackadaisy in a day, but I was too busy.
Oh, and SUPER EFFECTIVE, too.  Who among us _didn't_ read that all in a day?


----------

